# Mark up on golf balls in On and Off Course shops



## mizu (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if the mark up differs across two channels of golf shops (on and off course shops)? I observe that there is a price difference in golf balls across two channel where on course typically charge more. 

I am wondering if this is due to simply higher mark up by the on course shop or there is a certain degree of economy of scales (since off course shops are larger in size which enables them to buy it in volume when ordering merchandises) for off course shops which allows them to charge lesser overall price to consumer given the same markup?

Thanks in advance!


----------

